# Elderly man dies 'in fight over garden hosing'



## Steel Tiger (Oct 31, 2007)

This from Sydney.


A MAN has been charged with murder after he got into a fight with an elderly man who was watering his lawn in southern Sydney.
A 66-year-old man was watering his front lawn about 5.30pm (AEDT) yesterday at Sylvania when a 36-year-old man approached him. 
A verbal argument ensued relating to water restrictions, prompting the older man to reportedly wet the younger man with the hose.
Police allege the 36-year-old responded by punching and pushing the older man to the ground and then kicking him. 
An off-duty police officer intervened and arrested the 36-year-old. 
The older man was treated by ambulance officers and rushed to St George Hospital in a critical condition but died soon after.
The 36-year-old was arrested and later charged with murder.
He was refused bail and is due to appear at Sutherland Local Court this morning. 
A Sydney Water spokesman said if the time stated in the police report was correct, the deceased man was not violating Sydney's water restrictions. 

Level three restrictions allow residents to water their lawns and gardens with hand-held hoses between 4pm and 10am on Wednesdays and Sundays. 


Sometimes things are just a little disheartening.


----------



## MJS (Nov 1, 2007)

Steel Tiger said:


> This from Sydney.
> 
> 
> A MAN has been charged with murder after he got into a fight with an elderly man who was watering his lawn in southern Sydney.
> ...


 
I hate to see stories like this.  I'm sure this 36yo feels real macho and tough that he assaulted a 66yo man and killed him.  Rather than assaulting someone, regardless of whether or not he was sprayed with water, why not just call the Police?  Who is he to take it upon himself to enforce the water law?

A simple matter that could've been resolved without violence.  Certainly a shame.


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 1, 2007)

Saddening in the extreme.  This fellow obviously felt that the laws regarding water consumption over-ruled those regarding assault and battery.  I can't believe that someone would do such a violent thing over so small a matter.


----------



## CoryKS (Nov 1, 2007)

This story brings to mind the quote that one poster, can't recall who, used to have in his signature.  Something about how more people protest fur than leather because it's easier to harrass old women than bikers.

You have saved the day again, Self Righteous Man.  The world thanks you for your service.


----------



## donna (Nov 1, 2007)

The news said that the attacker and an off duty policeman were the people that tried desparately to revive the elderly man. The report said the attacker was distraught when he realised the man was hurt bad.
 One insane moment of lost control and so many people will suffer.


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 1, 2007)

I can imagine that he was distraught and I wont invalidate his regretful emotions but he took his fists and feet to (what we in England call) an OAP (Old Age Pensioner), so, fully admitting I know little of the case other than what I've read here, my sympathy tank is a little low.


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 2, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> This story brings to mind the quote that one poster, can't recall who, used to have in his signature.  Something about how more people protest fur than leather because it's easier to harrass old women than bikers.
> 
> You have saved the day again, Self Righteous Man.  The world thanks you for your service.



Agreed! Thank you S.R. Man for reminding us of how stupid people can be. I'm glad the fool was denied bail. Geez.


----------

